# خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2007)

*الموضوع مهم *​ 

*CANCER UPDATE FROM JOHN HOPKINS *​*HOSPITAL , U S - PLEASE READ *​*آخر اكتشافات مسببات مرض السرطان من مستشفى جون هوبكنز في الولايات المتحدة – الرجاء إرساله إلى كل من تعرفهم : *
Please circulate to all you know Cancer update -- John Hopkins -- Cancer News from John Hopkins: 

     1. No plastic containers in micro.
*لا تضع أي حاويات أو أواني بلاستيكية في الميكروويف * 
     2. No water bottles in freezer.
*لا تضع أي قنينة ماء بلاستيك في الفريزر* 
     3. No plastic wrap in microwave. 
* لا تضع أي مأكولات ملفوفة بالبلاستيك في الميكروويف* 
Johns Hopkins has recently sent this out in its newsletters. This information is being circulated at Walter Reed Army Medical Center as well. 

Dioxin chemicals causes cancer, especially breast cancer.
*تحتوي مادة البلاستيك على مادة الديوكسين الكيميائية التي تسبب مرض السرطان ،خاصة سرطان الثدي *​
Dioxins are highly poisonous to the cells of our bodies. Don't freeze your plastic bottles with water in them as this releases dioxins from the plastic. 
*الديوكسين ماده تسمم خلايا الجسم بشكل خطير ، لا تجمدون القناني البلاستيكية التي تحتوي على الماء أو أي سوائل أخرى لأن ذلك من شأنه أن يحرر مادة الديوكسين السامة من البلاستيك وبالتالي تختلط بالماء أو السائل المثلج ومن ثم نشربها وتسبب لنا السرطان*​
Recently, Dr. Edward Fujimoto, Wellness Program Manager at Castle Hospital , was on a TV program to explain this health hazard. He talked about dioxins and how bad they are for us. 
*مؤخرا قام الدكتور ادوارد فوجيموتو من مستشفى كاسل بعمل مقابله تلفزيونية قام فيها بشرح هذه المخاطر الصحية*​
He said that we should not be heating our food in the microwave using plastic containers. 
*قال الدكتور ادوارد أننا يجب أن لا نقوم بتسخين الأكل في الميكروويف باستخدام أواني بلاستيكية*​
This especially applies to foods that contain fat. 
*وخاصة الطعام الذي يحتوي على الدهون*​
He said that the combination of fat, high heat, and plastics releases dioxin into the food and ultimately into the cells of the body. 
*قال إن وجود الدهن تحت درجة حرارة عاليه يحرر الديوكسين من البلاستيك ليختلط مع الطعام ويتجه في النهاية إلى خلايا* *الجسم* 
Instead, he recommends using glass, such as Corning Ware, Pyrex or ceramic containers for heating food. You get the same results, only without the dioxin. So such things as TV dinners, instant ramen and soups, etc., should be removed from the container and heated in something else. 
*عوضا عن ذلك أوصى باستعمال أواني زجاجيه كالبايركس أو أواني من السيراميك لتسخين الطعام*​
Paper isn't bad but you don't know what is in the paper. It's just safer to use tempered glass, Corning Ware, etc. 
*الورق ليس سيئ ولكن لا تعلم مم يتكون لذلك من الأفضل استعمال الزجاج *
He reminded us that a while ago some of the fast food restaurants moved away from the foam containers to paper. The dioxin problem is one of the reasons. 
*وذكر الدكتور بأنه قبل وقت قصير قامت بعض مطاعم الوجبات السريعة بالتخلي عن الحاويات الرغوية أو المصنوعة من الفلين* *واستبدلوها بالورق* *وكان أحد أسباب هذا التخلي هو الديوكسين *​
Also, he pointed out that plastic wrap, such as Saran, is just as dangerous when placed over foods to be cooked in the microwave. As the food is nuked, the high heat causes poisonous toxins to actually melt out of the plastic wrap and drip into the food. 
*كما أشار إلى أن اللفائف البلاستيكية (الشفاف النايلون لتغطية الأواني أو للف الطعام ) مثل *​* الساران*​*تكون خطره فقط إذا تم تغطية الطعام أو لفه بها ثم طهي الطعام بالمايكروويف لأن الحرارة ستذيب السموم الموجودة بالبلاستيك وبالتالي تختلط هذه السموم مع الطعام المكشوف *​​Cover food with a paper towel instead. 
*من الأفضل تغطية الطعام بالورق بدلا من البلاستيك *​
This is an article that should be sent to anyone important in your life! ​ 

الرجاء إرسال هذا الموضوع  الجميع لما للموضوع أهميه في حياة ​منقول​


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 يناير 2007)

_*ايه الموضوع الجامد ده يا مرنا بس علي كلامك انا المفروض كنت موت من زمان علي العموم هخلي بالي بعد كدا شكرا يا مرنا*_​


----------



## القيصر (10 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا ليكي على المعلومات القيمه جدا
GBU*


----------



## قلم حر (11 مارس 2007)

موضوع مهم جدا جدا ......لا أعرف كيف لم ألاحظه .
شكرا ليكي .
يثبت .


----------



## بيدق (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

:new2: :ranting: :new2: :ranting: :new2: :ranting: :new2: :ranting: :new2: :ranting: :new2: :ranting: :new2: :ranting: :new2: :ranting: :new2: :ranting:  


*:a82:موضوع هام وخطير شكرا لك أخت ميرنا *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

موضوع جامد جدآ

و فية حجات كتير أنا بعملها فى المكتوب ربنا يستر بقا

شكرآ يا ميرنا ​


----------



## نادورة (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

*كتر خيرك يا ميرنا
  بس ربنا يسترها معانا لاننا بجد علي راي الملك العقرب المفروض مت من زماااااااان
 يعني انا دلوقتي بلعب في الوقت الضايع*​


----------



## fun fun (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

merci kitiiir ya sokar ..begad very useful ...aizeen men dah ketiir ...we rabena keep us save...​


----------



## vena (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

شكرا ياميرنا على الموضوع المفيد دا وبعد أذنك انا نقلتوا موقع حياة المحبة وشكرا ليكى


----------



## OKHOWA (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

الله يرزقك الصحة اخت ميرنا 

موضوع جد مهم
                                شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قلم حر (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

لا تنسو يا أخوتي أن تنقلوه لأي منتدى تزوروه أو تترددوا عليه .
حفظكم الخالق من كل شر أو مرض .
بالتوفيق للجميع .


----------



## alhor (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*




:16_14_21:  الرب يباركك ياميرنا  :16_14_21:

:16_14_21:   :16_14_21:   :16_14_21:​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

شكرا ميرنا على الموضوع المهم جدا الرب يباركك †


----------



## اسيا (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

 اللهم استرها يارب 

 مرسي حبيبتي ميرنا


----------



## Ramzi (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

ما خلااااص انت جايه تحكيلني هلا ... اكلناها و خلصنا

†††††††††††
بس على كل حال
شكرا ًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً
†††††††


----------



## أرزنا (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

سلام المسيح:
يارب نجنا من السرطان أمين


----------



## sandy23 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

شكرا ميرنا على الموضوع المهم الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## newman_with_jesus (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

الرب يباركك


----------



## ghawy_111 (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

ربنا يباركك يااخت ميرنا
والمسيح معاكى دايما
بس انتى قولتى الخبر 
باسلوب مرعب انا موت
من الخوف اتقى الله فينا
وربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

ميرسى ليكى يا ميرنا ..........الموضوع فعلا" مهم وأنا فى مره قابلت دكتوره تعمل فى مجال الكيمياء بأمريكا ومجال بحثها عن ذلك الموضوع وقد نبهتنى من الزجاجات البلاستيكيه خاصة" الملونه بسبب الماده التى تضيفها مع الوقت للماء والتى بالفعل تسبب السرطان ..........وقانا الله من هذا المرض وكل الامراض ..........آمين .


----------



## OKHOWA (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

شكرا كتيرا اخت  ميرنا 
واصل تميزك


----------



## sameh7610 (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

ميرسى ليكى كتير ميرنا على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## sosana (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

ميرسي يا ميرنا على المعلومات


----------



## sara A (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

ميرسى ليكى يا ميرنا على الموضوع الجامد
وربنا يحافظ علينا


----------



## just member (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

*اشكر تعب محبتك وخدمتك الجميلة على نقل  ها الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## ميرنا (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

ميرسى لمروركم ​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

شكرا يا ميرنا على الموضوع الجميل...
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ميرنا (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

ميرسى يا مينا نورت ​


----------



## emy (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

_الحمد لله ربنا سترها _
_بسى لازم الواحد ياخد باله بعد كده_
_انا اول مره اسمع الموضوع ده_
_شكرا جدا جدا يا ميرنا_​


----------



## وليم تل (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: خطير جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا*

شكرا ميرنا 
على التنبية الخطير
وعلى فكرة عادى كلنا بنضع اكياس بلاستك
تحتوى على اللحوم فى الفريزر وكمان
زجاجات الماء البلاستك الشفاف
واذا اهتمينا بكل ما يقال حا نموت ناقصى عمر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وعلى فكرة ليس من المنطقى ان نضع بلاستك فى الميكروويف
لانة حا يسيح من الحرارة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وما تنسيش اننا مصريين بنشرب الماء
المعقم بالميكروبات والديدان 
وربك اللى ساترها معانا
ودمتى بود​


----------

